# New website in need of some critiques and comments



## JonathanChoi (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I recently started my online portfolio, please have a look at www.jonathanchoiphoto.com.

It would be really appreciated if you guys can give us some critiques.

Jonathan


----------



## theambitiousstranger (Nov 4, 2013)

JonathanChoi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently started my online portfolio, please have a look at www.jonathanchoiphoto.com.
> 
> ...



Hi there and welcome to the forums. Well, firstly, your shots look really nice which is obviously the important thing. I like the general layout but there are some improvements I would suggest:
~less font types. On first glance I saw 4 contrasting fonts. You should ideally have max two font types as having a large variety looks somewhat unprofessional.
~nitpicking but i think changing the category name for sydney to cityscapes is in keeping with the other titles and suggests a greater variety of work in that area.
~the slogan's a bit cheesy. I think your name stands well on its own.
Hope this helps!


----------



## slackercruster (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks nice!


----------



## tenthumbs (Dec 13, 2013)

I think it looks great. It's easy to navigate and you have excellent shots.  I'm not sure why you would change anything.


----------



## shovenose (Dec 13, 2013)

First off, GREAT photography. I'm jealous 

But yeah, I'd ditch the slogan. It's unnecessary.
Other than that I like that you focus on the content (photos) rather than the site.


----------

